# Your Worst Apartments



## Nvts (Mar 2, 2017)

Let's see some samples of the worst apartments you get. I have found some of the secure buildings to be even worse but has been a while since I have had to do the bad ones and I haven't had to do them multiple times.

I have a couple samples of what I have found to be the just horrible apartments. I want to see how good I really have it though....

*The enclave at la Frontera. *
This one is just the worst. 
Few parking spots that are not in the central garage.
messed up numbering system. This is virtually impossible without the map.
No signage to show you where to go.
Dark, creepy, dirty.










79 & Palm Valley, Round Rock
Each individually, not an issue. But if you get one, you normally get them all as they are within a half mile of the intersection. 

Colonial Grand at Round Rock
Palm Valley Apartments
Rocking Horse Ranch
Colonial Grand at Ashton Oaks
The Creek Apartments - This one is fun, as there is a bridge to get to it, and if it rains, the bridge is closed. The other entrance is, confusingly, 1.7 miles away. And the app has no clue how to get there. Have fun in the dark and rain.

Builder Ridge
This one is a trailer park, not an apartment, but it is all at two addresses so the app treats it the same. Except the office does not accept packages.
630+ trailers with a dubious numbering system. Trailer 324 is next door to 115?
to its credit, it has a little bit of signage, and a site map posted by the pool, but this is another one where going in blind without a map is horrible. 
it's a trailer park, so the overall security is sketchy. Count on a trip back to the hub.

plus a related issue, you tend to get the apartments at 12000, 12001, 12041, and 12435 Dessau. It's a horrible feeling seeing that first Dessau while scanning.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Yuck


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

As long as there are signage to guide you it's not as bad as apartments with heavy metal screen doors that block the visibility of the apartments numbers.


----------



## Nvts (Mar 2, 2017)

I have also noticed almost all older apartments have had trees grow taller over the years, so they now obscure most of the building numbers.

Plus I hate Christmas time, wreaths over the apartment numbers.

the worst thing of all though...

Austin's population climbed by 58,301 in 2016. that's* 159 new people per day*. That's a whole lot of new apartments going up everywhere.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

UTL all of those with wreaths. You can't be knocking on all of the doors just to find a few apartments. And if you have to call every one of those customers to locate them, even worse.


----------



## Nvts (Mar 2, 2017)

Oh, I remembered one that I blocked out in horror.

Alameda Trace apartment cluster. I had to go save the wife after work when she got this four-hour shift. She was out for a while and was all confused and distraught. I showed up and still ended up helping for ~4 hours.

12320 -The Enclave at Riata 
12340 - Dominion At Riata
12370 - Arrowwood At Riata
12345 - Rock Creek at Riata
12445 - GreyMoss At Riata
12610 - Mylesmark At Riata - half the buildings are around in a whole different looking complex
12440 - BuenaVista at Riata
5700 Tapadera Trace - Woodtrail at Riata


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Nvts said:


> Oh, I remembered one that I blocked out in horror.
> 
> Alameda Trace apartment cluster. I had to go save the wife after work when she got this four-hour shift. She was out for a while and was all confused and distraught. I showed up and still ended up helping for ~4 hours.
> 
> ...


Seems like too many apartments down there


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Yeah not all apartment deliveries are equal. I actually like 20 unit apartments with easy access. All these new mega complexes with 500+ units are just ridiculous in so many ways for Flex drivers it's not even funny.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Nvts said:


> I have also noticed almost all older apartments have had trees grow taller over the years, so they now obscure most of the building numbers.


Here the issue is the covered parking blocks being able to see the building numbers because they are at just the right height to do so. This happens waaaaaaay too often. It's extremely frustrating.


----------



## tone17 (Sep 9, 2016)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Here the issue is the covered parking blocks being able to see the building numbers because they are at just the right height to do so. This happens waaaaaaay too often. It's extremely frustrating.


Have you ever had that complex by Green Valley Ranch? I hate that place don't know how many times I have climbed up to the third floor only to go back down walk to the other end of the building then climb up again. Most apts building have matching numbers on the upper floors. Not this one.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Reading this thread it is apparent that those who designed the effed up complexes here in FL are the same ones that did yours out there.


----------



## impoorlikeyou (May 24, 2017)

Sorry your customers requested we leave packages at leasing office. I still dont understand why you noobs dont leave shit at the leasing office you are ****ing it up for all the other delivery guys.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

impoorlikeyou said:


> Sorry your customers requested we leave packages at leasing office. I still dont understand why you noobs dont leave shit at the leasing office you are &%[email protected]!*ing it up for all the other delivery guys.


And drivers like you are making leasing office not accept packages for customers.


----------



## impoorlikeyou (May 24, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> And drivers like you are making leasing office not accept packages for customers.


"SORRY NOWHERE SAFE TO LEAVE THE PACKAGE"

take back to warehouse. learn the ****ing game.


----------



## tone17 (Sep 9, 2016)

oicu812 said:


> And drivers like you are making leasing office not accept packages for customers.





impoorlikeyou said:


> "SORRY NOWHERE SAFE TO LEAVE THE PACKAGE"
> 
> take back to warehouse. learn the &%[email protected]!*ing game.


Is this a game? Most complexes here do not accept packages or will only accept if you attempted delivery. I had one the other day that only accepted if the customer had told them to take a package. One manager told me one day an amazon driver just walked in sat the packages down and left. This one complex today refused to give me the code for their lockers, because, "Amazon drivers are unprofessional, and just stuff packages in any box and put in random apt#s." Because of jackasses like you. I had to spend an hour climbing stairs and hunting 15 apartment in this complex.


----------



## impoorlikeyou (May 24, 2017)

tone17 said:


> Is this a game? Most complexes here do not accept packages or will only accept if you attempted delivery. I had one the other day that only accepted if the customer had told them to take a package. One manager told me one day an amazon driver just walked in sat the packages down and left. This one complex today refused to give me the code for their lockers, because, "Amazon drivers are unprofessional, and just stuff packages in any box and put in random apt#s." Because of jackasses like you. I had to spend an hour climbing stairs and hunting 15 apartment in this complex.


i swear you guys dont understand how it works. you are a delivery guy no different then a ups/fedex/usps worker but for some reason people try to treat flex drivers like servants the same way they treat uber drivers. its because people like you dont have a backbone and let other people walk all over you. walk into leasing office ask for map drive around complex for 5-10 minutes return to leasing office with packages if they refuse take them back to the WH.


----------



## Randompanzy (Dec 18, 2015)

I don't have a picture but there is a apartments complex on the edge of fort worth that I have literally told my the delivery center I refuse to deliver to. 

It has 20 buildings that all have 3 floors and that's fine but the kicker is the numbering makes no sense. You can walk down a floor and go 300,302, 305,301,310 ect. What makes it worst is all of the numbers for that level aren't even on the same floor. 

I get nightmares about doing that complex had to twice and the third time I was done


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

impoorlikeyou said:


> i swear you guys dont understand how it works. you are a delivery guy no different then a ups/fedex/usps worker but for some reason people try to treat flex drivers like servants the same way they treat uber drivers. its because people like you dont have a backbone and let other people walk all over you. walk into leasing office ask for map drive around complex for 5-10 minutes return to leasing office with packages if they refuse take them back to the WH.


We know how it works, but not all of us are d-bags like yourself that f**ks the other drivers over because of your lazy ass.


----------



## Cody6666 (Apr 18, 2017)

What I do is if i have a bunch of packages I ask if the office takes the packages if they don't I go and drop them off at the customers door. Usually the leasing office at the bigger newer apartment buildings take the packages for the custumers.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Cody6666 said:


> What I do is if i have a bunch of packages I ask if the office takes the packages if they don't I go and drop them off at the customers door. Usually the leasing office at the bigger newer apartment buildings take the packages for the custumers.


That would be the most efficient way, but you have to remember that all it takes is one of customer complaining to Amazon on why they didn't get their package(s) at their door for you to receive an email (or a variant of it) from Amazon stating:



> Amazon expects that you, as an independent contractor, will maintain customer trust and perform services in a professional manner and by following the instructions provided to you by Amazon or the customer. Within the past week, we received one or more reports that you marked the order as "delivery attempted" without making an effort to contact the customer.


It's probably not as bad as a DNR email, but I don't doubt that if one gets enough of these types of emails in a short period of time, deactivation will follow.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

Randompanzy said:


> I don't have a picture but there is a apartments complex on the edge of fort worth that I have literally told my the delivery center I refuse to deliver to.
> 
> It has 20 buildings that all have 3 floors and that's fine but the kicker is the numbering makes no sense. You can walk down a floor and go 300,302, 305,301,310 ect. What makes it worst is all of the numbers for that level aren't even on the same floor.
> 
> I get nightmares about doing that complex had to twice and the third time I was done


I believe you are referring to the constellation ranch apartments off 820. Yes a nightmare and the office will not accept packages even though it's supposedly "high end".

However, IMHO an apartment run at UTA is far worse. Most no offices or will not receive for tenants. There's usually no SFHs and anywhere from 50 to 65 packages in your block. Great training for mountain climbing though.


----------

